# Daitsu air conditioning



## Zena143

Hola

Has anyone installed Daitsu air conditioning, or has any input on its reliability and whether it is a sound air conditioning inverter system?

Cannot seem to find any reviews on it on the internet.

Be obliged if someone has bought it and can review it.

Regards Zena143


----------



## sunseeker

*Budget Brand*



Zena143 said:


> Hola
> 
> Has anyone installed Daitsu air conditioning, or has any input on its reliability and whether it is a sound air conditioning inverter system?
> 
> Cannot seem to find any reviews on it on the internet.
> 
> Be obliged if someone has bought it and can review it.
> 
> Regards Zena143


Hi Zena

I may not be qualified to comment as i do not reside in Spain yet or know the A/C market too well there, but i am in my 10th year of running my UK Air Con company and have a few comments to pitch in with.

Its a budget brand, backed i believe by Fujitsu who are pretty reliable, you get a lot of A/C which to be honest just gets re-badged by companies with the ability to sell to market but not the expertease and technical ability to manufacture

There are a few being installed in the UK but the problems that appear to be cropping up are lack of spares, no technical help, no manuals, fault codes etc, with bigger recognised brands all of this is available at our finger tips and something we seriously appreciate

As i'm unlikely to be selling you A/C my advice would be stick to a top brand when you want Air Con, the installations costs are the same regardless, its only the plant/unit costs that are more expensive but i can promise you the technology in the more expensive brand will reduce your running costs, breakdown/servicing costs which over a period will out way the few euros saving just now by going budget.

Mitsubishi, Daikin, Toshiba = Reliability, low running costs

Hitachi, Sanyo, Panasonic, LG are mid brands in th UK and all ok to be honest

Hope some of the above may be of use


----------



## Zena143

sunseeker said:


> Hi Zena
> 
> I may not be qualified to comment as i do not reside in Spain yet or know the A/C market too well there, but i am in my 10th year of running my UK Air Con company and have a few comments to pitch in with.
> 
> Its a budget brand, backed i believe by Fujitsu who are pretty reliable, you get a lot of A/C which to be honest just gets re-badged by companies with the ability to sell to market but not the expertease and technical ability to manufacture
> 
> There are a few being installed in the UK but the problems that appear to be cropping up are lack of spares, no technical help, no manuals, fault codes etc, with bigger recognised brands all of this is available at our finger tips and something we seriously appreciate
> 
> As i'm unlikely to be selling you A/C my advice would be stick to a top brand when you want Air Con, the installations costs are the same regardless, its only the plant/unit costs that are more expensive but i can promise you the technology in the more expensive brand will reduce your running costs, breakdown/servicing costs which over a period will out way the few euros saving just now by going budget.
> 
> Mitsubishi, Daikin, Toshiba = Reliability, low running costs
> 
> Hitachi, Sanyo, Panasonic, LG are mid brands in th UK and all ok to be honest
> 
> Hope some of the above may be of use


Dear Sunseeker

Thank you for the above info, I will take note of this, but rather hoped that there might be someone in Costa Del Sol who was actually using the units and could report on them in action so to speak. 

There is quite a slick spanish website on the diatsu (in English too) giving numbers (952) for technical and customer enquiries which looks professional although when dealing with the internet you do need to have a suspicious antenae at all times I know. 

Zena143


----------



## dobo

have had three daitsu air cons installed in my mobile home it is impossible to work out the instructions. I set the mode to cooler, and when it reaches the desired temperature the fan just keep blowing, I would have thought that the fan would cut out and restart if the temperature got any warmer. Am really at ends with these units


----------



## gus-lopez

dobo said:


> have had three daitsu air cons installed in my mobile home it is impossible to work out the instructions. I set the mode to cooler, and when it reaches the desired temperature the fan just keep blowing, I would have thought that the fan would cut out and restart if the temperature got any warmer. Am really at ends with these units


No the fan always stays running. It may reduce speed on some models but would defeat the object if stopped. The refrigeration compressor in the outside condenser stops when down to temperature & cuts back in when temperature rises.

The fan doesn't stop when the A/C is down to temp in your car either.


----------



## baldilocks

We have one Mundoclima and three Daewoo. The Mundoclima actaully does go down to zero output when the desired temperature has been reached and on more than one occasion we have left that room and forgotten to turn it off. The Daewoos work well, too. All three Daewoos give reasonable output when on heating mode but the Mundoclima gives out much more heat.


----------



## Sotel valle guadiaro

Zena143 said:


> Hola
> 
> Has anyone installed Daitsu air conditioning, or has any input on its reliability and whether it is a sound air conditioning inverter system?
> 
> Cannot seem to find any reviews on it on the internet.
> 
> Be obliged if someone has bought it and can review it.
> 
> Regards Zena143


Hi we have installed 23 units in our small Hotel in Spain, and so far so good, they work well, but 2 of them have lost power since, and have replenish the gas at the cost of €90,00 , each. Si far so good. Cheer


----------

